# 25 inch Panasonic Tube TV video not working right



## amodoko (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I've never fixed a TV before, but our old 25 inch Panasonic tube TV broke down on me.  The audio works fine, but the video does not.  The video is basically a thin white line that runs horizontal across the middle of the screen.  

Normally I would just trash the TV and throw it out, but I am currently unemployed and wouldn't mind trying to fix it since I have the extra time.  

Does anyone know what is wrong?  How do I fix it?  

The model number is CT-25G5B
It was manufactured in September of 2000

Thanks so much!


----------



## boogeyman36 (Mar 30, 2011)

These tv's are so outdated that people have been giving them away.  Go to a Goodwill store and you might find one for $20.

Unless you have soldering skills, you may as well forget about fixing this yourself--the vertical output transistor might even cost you $10 + shipping--trust me, give it to the garbage man, if he'll take it.


----------



## Paul79UF (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd agree with boogeyman. 

But check Craigslist.org or Backpage.com for people actually giving them away for free or selling them for very low prices before buying one from a retail store like Goodwill.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

Agree with Boogey man, give it to a garbage man than getting it repaired and that model is way old.. get new one why compromising? we all keep on saving money and we never use it and when we are gone we end up by living a poor type of life so it's better to spend for something good.. go for it ;-)


----------

